# Problem mit Brohter MFC9160



## ferkelschwein (22. September 2009)

Hey,
ich habe den Drucker gerade erst und wenn ich was ausdrucke habe ich über das Blatt verteilt drei kleine schwarze Punkte/Flecken. Sieht sehr unschön aus. Gibt es irgendeine Einstellung im Menü, die das behebt?
Danke im Voraus.
lg jule


----------



## Dr Dau (22. September 2009)

Hallo!

Sind die Flecken Seitlich immer an der gleichen Stelle und in der Höhe (fast) immer an unterschiedlicher Stelle?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## ferkelschwein (23. September 2009)

ja genauso ist das! was hat das zu bedeuten


----------



## Dr Dau (23. September 2009)

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal.
Bei mir hatte die Oberflächenbeschichtung von der Trommeleinheit leichte Beschädigungen (in Form von Kratzern, darum konnte ich die Ursache auch schnell ausfindig machen).
Und genau diese Beschädigungen hatten beim Ausdruck für die "Flecken" gesorgt.
Reparieren kann man da nichts, also wirst Du den Schaden reklamieren müssen und den Drucker zurück bringen.

Evtl. langt es dem Verkäufer aber auch wenn Du ihm nur die Trommeleinheit bringst (solltest Du vorher erstmal abklären, um nicht unnötig den Drucker schleppen zu müssen ).
Zum Transport die Trommeleinheit gut geschützt verpacken (z.B. Luftpolsterfolie)..... notfalls in ein Handtuch einwickeln.


----------

